# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dream Interpretation a Spiritual Journey Says Lucid Dream Expert Robert Waggoner - PRunderground

## Dream Guide Team

*Dream Interpretation a Spiritual Journey Says Lucid Dream Expert Robert Waggoner**PRunderground**Lucid dreaming* expert Robert Waggoner explains how to become aware of our dreams while we're dreaming, and how paranormal dreams can lead to a journey of self-discovery. Join Skeptiko guest-host Andy Paquette for an interview with author, and lucid *...***

----------

